

The magic of the fast inverse square root (2012) - timdierks
http://h14s.p5r.org/2012/09/0x5f3759df.html

======
jcr
There are many previous submissions and discussions on the fast inverse square
root hack going back many years, but it's still fun to see it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=203676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=203676)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=213056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=213056)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=419166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=419166)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=573912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=573912)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=896092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=896092)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1599635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1599635)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2332793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2332793)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3115168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3115168)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3259199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3259199)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4526609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4526609)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8519365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8519365)

~~~
tomkwok
Do you actually have a script to output a list of links to similar stories on
HN? Just curious.

~~~
jcr
No. I've never bothered to automate it. Though I did run a query on Algolia HN
Search, most of the above list comes from an old comment by ColinWright:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4526959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4526959)

As far as I know, Colin does/did have some form of scripting to generate
dupe/related lists.

BTW, the Algolia "experimental" interface is easier since it allows you to
shut off the annoying thumbnail image loading. You can enable the
"experimental" interface through the "settings" link at the bottom of the
page:

[https://hn.algolia.com/settings](https://hn.algolia.com/settings)

